# TAFE Recognized Australian Training Courses



## Vanessa87 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

This is Robin from Melbourne....just wanted to share a resource on a new Australian Training website which has a huge collection of all the
TAFE approved Training centres in Australia that offer excellent employment opportunities.

More than 10,000 sought after courses offered in more than 100 disciplines.

For more information - 


Robin


----------



## aroon (Apr 4, 2012)

good link! you live in Melbourne ? I move there next january and i want to study at tafe,in this day i try to found something for me.I can ask some advice ?See you


----------

